# 450 gallon finished.



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

It's been 11 months but the wait was worth it. My 450 gallon is up and running and everything seems okay. Let's see now....quick summary of the last 11 months. I paid for the tank,overflows,sump and stand last September. They where supposed to come in October to build it but due to personal reasons I put it off. Then it was back on in December and due to the cold weather and excuses it was delayed until March. In March they brought the sump which was already built at there shop and the glass. They built the core of the tank and were coming back at a later date to do the glass bracing and trim. After the tank was built we found out the stand which was in two pieces and joined in the center was sagging 3/8" in the middle. When they came back to do the glass bracing and trim they brought two pieces of square tubing the same length as the other vertical pieces on the stand. The stand was jacked up in the middle and the square tubing was inserted. Everything was level again!! As April and May passed I got info on how to plumb my tank and proceeded to buy the plumbing and plumb it in. I also painted the back of my tank with about 7 coats of black paint and some clear coat on top of that. At the end of June it was time to fill it up and see if the tank or plumbing leaked. As the tank was filling I noticed the a crack forming on the right side. The tank was drained and I didn't even get to try the plumbing out. The came back to inspect it and said it cracked vertically from the tank side pushing on the front and back. They tried to say it was due to the stand being on carpet. Either way they came a month later and replaced the side piece of glass at no charge and I re-plumbed the side portion of the tank. The silicone and plumbing was dry so I filled it up. I started the pump and everything was working and dry. I went to plug the 4 heaters in and about 15 minutes later the breaker blew. There was two much on the circuit as I found out the big screen tv,180 gallon tank..etc where on the same breaker as the 450 gallon tank. So I called the electrician and he wired in a separate breaker and plug-in for my 450 gallon tank. I think thats everything that went wrong..

So if you are thinking about getting a big tank built, plan,plan and plan and don't forget that everything that could go wrong may or will go wrong.

Now I can put my two Rhoms into the 180 gallon and the mannie gets the 90 gallon to himself. It will be about a month until they are in as I can't take all the fish out of the 180 until the 450 is finished cycling.

Here are some pics of the 450.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I wanna say Severums, Arowanas, Geophagine cichlids and Bala Sharks...am I right? And if not, can you tell me what's in the tank?


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice tank! Good luck with it!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet tank. Where did you get it made?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I wanna say Severums, Arowanas, Geophagine cichlids and Bala Sharks...am I right? And if not, can you tell me what's in the tank?


For now it's uarus,black arowanas,geophagus surinamensis and your right, bala sharks.I have these fish to choose from my other tanks and they are:fancy plecos,clown loaches,blue botia,clown loaches,cuban cichlids,dovii's,spiny eels,oscars,yellow jackets,flowerhorn parrott,short bodied flowerhorn,redtail sharks,bala sharks, black arowanas,uaru's,geophagus surinamensis,ornate bichirs,honduran redpoints,silver datnoids and jaguar x cubans and of course my two black rhoms and a mannie. I haven't decided yet? Either way it looks to be a predator tank.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

t-man said:


> I wanna say Severums, Arowanas, Geophagine cichlids and Bala Sharks...am I right? And if not, can you tell me what's in the tank?


For now it's *uarus*,black arowanas,geophagus surinamensis and your right, bala sharks.I have these fish to choose from my other tanks and they are:fancy plecos,clown loaches,blue botia,clown loaches,cuban cichlids,dovii's,spiny eels,oscars,yellow jackets,flowerhorn parrott,short bodied flowerhorn,redtail sharks,bala sharks, black arowanas,uaru's,geophagus surinamensis,ornate bichirs,honduran redpoints,silver datnoids and jaguar x cubans and of course my two black rhoms and a mannie. I haven't decided yet? Either way it looks to be a predator tank.
[/quote]

I originally had that and edited it out for sevs. Dang...those are pretty cool.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well worth the time and effort....

Looks good-


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

wow


----------



## ashkahn (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow man, amazing tank. I personally would do a MASSIVE pygo shoal.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet I should drive out your way I'd love to see that bad boy. lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a guy a long time ago said something like this but with better wording

the harder you work the greater the reward..

and your rewards kicks ass









congrats on the awesome setup!

If i had it id try cohabing serras or breeding caribe or piraya but its your tank bro do what you like!


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Trigga said:


> a guy a long time ago said something like this but with better wording
> 
> the harder you work the greater the reward..
> 
> ...


I would love to put a 16+ inch Rhom in but I think my setup is a bit to pricey for just one fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

t-man said:


> a guy a long time ago said something like this but with better wording
> 
> the harder you work the greater the reward..
> 
> ...


I would love to put a 16+ inch Rhom in but I think my setup is a bit to pricey for just one fish.
[/quote]
yeah i wouldn't waste a tank that big on one fish either good call.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

gratz on finally finishing an amazing project!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That tank is FREEEKIN AWSOME!!! My vote is for a Pygo shoal also...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice! put in an aramatus too.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just awsome ever thought of rhom cohab with about 200 small tetras and lots of plants


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That doesnt sound like that would last long^^^

Great tank...Cant wait to see the finalization!!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Whoa......insane. You could keep like 20 plus pygos in there if you wanted to. Sound like all your fish have it made bro! Really nice tank!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice job, congrats


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, thats awesome, and the story of the tank was awesome too, way to be persistent and thanks for sharing, it looks awesome. im not going to tell you what to put in there, anything would look awesome.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet tank man !!!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That looks great, but I am a big believer that any tank over 180 should be made of acrylic.

But it does look amazing. Glad it turned out good for you.


----------

